# Campsite costs Southern Spain



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all, we're planning to spend a couple of months next winter in Southern Spain. I know it's going to vary a lot in price according to facilities etc', but what sort of nightly cost for campsites should I budget for?
Cheers
David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In the winter, prices should be around €14 -16 if your join ACSI (which is a MUST).
If you are self contained, Spain can be an excellent place for Wild Camping, if that is the term for parking in towns and open spaces. There are many Aires (Mostly free in the winter).
One example of free camping could be Mazaron south of Cartagena, where the whole town can fill up with motorhomes during the winter.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dw1 said:


> Hi all, we're planning to spend a couple of months next winter in Southern Spain. I know it's going to vary a lot in price according to facilities etc', but what sort of nightly cost for campsites should I budget for?
> Cheers
> David


If you book via one of the clubs you will get a better-than-ACSI rate for your stay, however short that might be ( eg a few days, a week etc) . If there is a rally at the site you book then you will, to our surprise, find yourself booked in to the rally but, if you don't want to, you don't have to join in with anything and can be completely independent.

We were, paying over this winter, 11 euros per night, including 4 kW.h of electricity per night at Marjal Costa Blanca for example and had booked in for 10 nights via the C&CC. Extra electricity was charged at 0.35 cents per unit but we used very little - and no gas. When, for medical reasons, we had to extend our stay there, the rally wardens were excellent and did all the phoning to HQ and booking, at the original rate.

G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> In the winter, prices should be around €14 -16 if your join ACSI (which is a MUST).


I wouldn't agree with that, I'm afraid. If you are staying for 30 days or more you can nearly always do better than the ACSI rate.
I would expect to get in under E12 including electricity and WiFi and showers for two adults if you shop around.

Patrick


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I think a lot will depend whether you want to stay in one place, on a fully serviced 'proper' campsite, for a long period of time, or whether you want to move around every few days so that you are sort of slow-touring rather than being static in one location all the time you are over here in Spain.


If you want to bomb down here, then stay on one campsite for 30 days or more, then as others have said, you can almost always negotiate a better nightly rate then the standard ACSI dicount card members price. You might be able to get a price of perhaps 10 to 12 euros per night.

However, even ACSI registered campsites are very very unlikely to give you a further discount on their already off-peak ACSI card price if you are only booking in for just a few nights. So then you may be paying maybe 14 or even 16 euros per night (MH plus two people, including electricity, showers and water).

As others have already mentioned, there is also the option of 'wild camping' in literally hundreds of locations across southern Spain, particularly during the winter months.
Mr Google can find you loads of information on such locations.

We very recently returned home after spending 9 weeks on a gentle winter tour across to the Algarve southern coast in Portugal and then along the Costa del Sol region of southern Spain.
We really do not go for campsites at all, so almost all of that time was spent either wildcamping, or on Aire type locations (probably in total for about 2 weeks out of the 9, but usually for only a couple of nights at a time) which provide basic parking and water refill/dumping, for around 3 or 4 euros per night).

So I guess that camping costs for 2 months could be literally zero, or could be up to 16 per night, depending upon your choice of location/level of umbilical services..........


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for this post. We are planning a tour next winter and as such will budget £16 per night. Anything less will be a bonus. Even allowing for UK CL's keeps the cost to the same range.

Regards


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Many thanks for the information!
Grizzly, you mention joining 'clubs' as opposed to ASCII . What sort of clubs do you mean?
Nomad, is there a list of Aires in Spain?
Many thanks
David


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

dw1 said:


> Many thanks for the information!
> Grizzly, you mention joining 'clubs' as opposed to ASCII . What sort of clubs do you mean?
> Nomad, is there a list of Aires in Spain?
> Many thanks
> David


David - just to help: it's 'ACSI'. An calendar-year annual discount card and associated (BIG!) book of thousands of participating campsites across mainland Europe ( and a few now in the UK too) which offer out-of-peak-season discount prices: 12, 14 or 16 euros per night for a MH plus 2 people.
If you use the search facility of this site you'll find previous threads wit tons of info on it.

Likewise if you search here for Aires in Spain you'll find loads of previous threads giving info and links to various on line and paper publications listing.

(Camperstop Europe is one of our favourites)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Caravan Club, Camping and Caravanning Club. It doesn't matter whether or not they have a rally at the site in question but they will book you there, if there is a pitch.

Two years ago we toured Portugal in winter and - being over 60s- we wrote for a discount card to the Orbitur group who run many campsites in Portugal. That got us substantial discounts. We did not book any campsites that year but were turned away from several , in both Spain and Portugal, as they were full. This decided us, this winter, to book at the places we really wanted to use. We had to extend while we were there at Marjal and this was no problem. Without a booking, there were sites we could not use when we simply turned up.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In my recent trip to Spain (30days away), my average cost per night was about 9euros. This was a mix of Aires, freebies, and acsi sites - mostly 16e sites, but the Granada one was 18e. As others have said, staying longer term will get you lower rates at acsi sites.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

dw1 said:


> Many thanks for the information!
> Grizzly, you mention joining 'clubs' as opposed to ASCII . What sort of clubs do you mean?
> Nomad, is there a list of Aires in Spain?
> Many thanks
> David


David:There are two that we like:

http://www.lapaca.org/es/areas-de-servicio

( Its a long document so look before you print !)

and... the other one I lent to someone when we were away didn't get back. I can't find the computer copy. I will keep looking as, being in English, it is more useful that the Spanish one above. Again, it is a very long list.

G

Edit:

Got it:

http://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am not on speaking terms with Orbitur.
Arrived; stayed a week and went to pay on leaving, offering my ACSI card.
The young lady returned it to me and said:
"I think we can do better than ACSI with our old persons rate."
She was, of course, right.
But how did she know I was of an age to get that rate? :!: 

Patrick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> I am not on speaking terms with Orbitur.
> Arrived; stayed a week and went to pay on leaving, offering my ACSI card.
> The young lady returned it to me and said:
> "I think we can do better than ACSI with our old persons rate."
> ...


Oh dear ! "Seniors" sounds much nicer. I am however, quite willing to milk my age for all its worth if it gets a discount. I once travelled free on a bus in Arles because, without thinking, I produced my UK bus pass. I'm still not sure what the driver thought it was.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that the Spanish are much more generous in matters of site fees, and the size of a liquid measure, than over here. One year at Oropesa the receptionist insisted that I was a senior even when I was nowwhere near that age. It was a toss up between my pride and my pocket - guess which won!

Ron


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We find Camperstop Europe really good, for all across mainland Europe. We used to get "all the Aires" for France, and for Spain too, but we now don't bother as we find Camperstop to be better:

http://camperstop.com/en/


----------

